# Hi to All Yet another Newbie here



## Lexx (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Everybody!! This seems like a real nice place for Cat people.

I have 2 myself


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome - beautiful kitties!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome! Cute kitties!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

, cute kitties!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Lexx, cute kitties and toys


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to the forum :lol: I'm Mike, butler/can-opener/man-friday to the Jellicle Tribe. I love your furkids, I have a soft spot for black and red n' white cats. :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to our little cat world. I have 2 black and 1 red/white kitty too...


----------

